
Is the economy suffering from the crisis of attention? - D_Guidi
https://bankunderground.co.uk/2017/11/24/is-the-economy-suffering-from-the-crisis-of-attention/
======
jhiska
Calling it the memetastic phrase "crisis of attention" (whatever that means)
is itself a way to get your attention by the "attention industry".

They're trying to sell the solution to a problem that they're trying to create
in your mind.

